# DaYan - GuHong (Lone Goose)



## daniel0731ex (May 28, 2010)

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=54011

Reduced inner radius taken to a new level!
First ever 3x3 that have stalked corners (which solves the fragile corner problem created by shrinking the inner circle).

*"A goose that left the flock becomes a lonely yet blizzare swan."*



Spoiler


































According to the reviewers, the* reverse *corner-cutting goes all the way to 1/2 piece


but i don't think it's gonna be out anytime soon though.....


*EDIT:* 

test video:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTc2MzI1NDUy.html


----------



## koreancuber (May 28, 2010)

can't see them.... hurry! so, is there a new official name for this cube? or is it just the dayan ii (or iii, if you consider i and ii different)?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

New cube?

And I just (kind of but not really) ordered a Dayan from PopBuying.

Should I cancel that order, and hope that this comes out soon?


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

Wow, that looks amazing. I wonder what it's actually like...


----------



## Edward (May 28, 2010)

._. 
O, M, G.


----------



## xbrandationx (May 28, 2010)

wow


----------



## buelercuber (May 28, 2010)

OMFG I KNEW IT!!!!!! i knew someone was going to make a 3x3 like the v-cube 5!!! i thought YJ was going to do it first but i guess i was wrong. 

DaYans are amazing, it is my main speed cube 

awesome cube.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 28, 2010)

v-cube 3?


----------



## BigGreen (May 28, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> v-cube 3?



...


----------



## amostay2004 (May 28, 2010)

Now the word 'goose' is starting to make sense


----------



## riffz (May 28, 2010)

That is so strange looking. If the statements about the reverse corner cutting are true then I can't wait to try one!


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 28, 2010)

Do the peices fit together well? It looks like there are gaps..


----------



## musicninja17 (May 28, 2010)

There's some intelligent design for you....i like it....


----------



## iSpinz (May 28, 2010)

I'll probably get this on my store when they come out.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I'll probably get this on my store when they come out.



Probably won't be the only one.


----------



## 4Chan (May 28, 2010)

A work of art.

I want this very badly. 
.-.


----------



## splinteh (May 28, 2010)

What the.....


----------



## Dawn-Shade (May 28, 2010)

OMG I WANT!
This is very amazing!


----------



## Thomas09 (May 28, 2010)

I'm not sure why, but to me it looks like it will lock up a fair bit.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 28, 2010)

Test Video:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTc2MzI1NDUy.html


----------



## amostay2004 (May 28, 2010)

Corner cutting is overrated. We don't need to cut THAT much...


----------



## riffz (May 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Corner cutting is overrated. We don't need to cut THAT much...



But if the other attributes of the cube are still good then why wouldn't we want it?


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Corner cutting is overrated. We don't need to cut THAT much...



+1 true.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 28, 2010)

But there ARE some times when you didn't turn as accurately for once, then instead of locking up and waste time, a cube with good tolerance will glide it off.

Also, the larger the max cutting angle is, the easier it is to cut at smaller angles (i.e. it will require less force when gliding over a misallignment). Testing the cutting angle really isn't to see how much it can cut, but just a reference to see the overall cutting ability.


----------



## Feryll (May 28, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Also, the larger the max cutting angle is, the easier it is to cut at smaller angles (i.e. it will require less force when gliding over a misallignment). Testing the cutting angle really isn't to see how much it can cut, but just a reference to see the overall cutting ability.



(Seriously why don't people get )this.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

I don't have anything wrong with a cube that cuts corners. In fact, I kind of like it.

The only problem that I could think of is that a cube that cuts better may be easier to do an accidental turn on. Not sure though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I don't have anything wrong with a cube that cuts corners. In fact, I kind of like it.
> 
> The only problem that I could think of is that a cube that cuts better may be easier to do an accidental turn on. Not sure though.



not really, it's more like the turning resistance that would affects it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> not really, it's more like the turning resistance that would affects it.



Mmm, ok. That makes more sense I guess.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 28, 2010)

splinteh said:


> What the.....



EFFFFF?!

must try that.... the corners look very awkward. What is the effect of reducing/increasing the inner radius of the cube? Does it just make it a whole lot lighter?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> must try that.... the corners look very awkward. What is the effect of reducing/increasing the inner radius of the cube? Does it just make it a whole lot lighter?



Better corner cutting.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > must try that.... the corners look very awkward. What is the effect of reducing/increasing the inner radius of the cube? Does it just make it a whole lot lighter?
> ...



so err, reducing as in there's more space or less space inside the cube?


----------



## canadiancuber (May 29, 2010)

*gasp*my cube can only cut backwards 30 degrees.


----------



## DaBear (May 29, 2010)

similar to the v3 design, but very different at the same time....i like it....itll be a nice preview of what the v3 may feel like if it ever gets released


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 29, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> *gasp*my cube can only cut backwards 30 degrees.



that's actually a lot...

my A2 could also do that.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 29, 2010)

Are DaYans DIY? That looks sort of difficult to put together.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 29, 2010)

btw, i forgot to mention, the reduced inner radius also minimizes the resistance, so it's gonna be a very speedy cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 29, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Are DaYans DIY? That looks sort of difficult to put together.



If one could put a V Cube 7 together, one can put a V3-look-alike together.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 29, 2010)

That looks amazing. *drools*


----------



## SlapShot (May 31, 2010)

This story was also posted at TwistyPuzzles by Daqing Bao. Here is a translation of what he said.

Translation:
This is my second design of 3x3x3 cube.
In order to make it more suitable for speed-cubing, I spent three months in designing, and there are a large number of surfaces inside. 
It will be on sale in two weeks. Thanks for your attention


2 Weeks. Hurray !!!!


----------



## DaijoCube (May 31, 2010)

Looks awesome. I wantz


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 7, 2010)

bump. when is it coming out?


----------



## Henrik (Jun 7, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> This story was also posted at TwistyPuzzles by Daqing Bao. Here is a translation of what he said.
> 
> Translation:
> This is my second design of 3x3x3 cube.
> ...





stinkocheeze said:


> bump. when is it coming out?




Hmm Im guessing you have to wait a little longer. A week or so, according to previous posts.


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 8, 2010)

Do want.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 8, 2010)

where will it be out


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 8, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> where will it be out



Your local Wal-Mart.

I wish.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 8, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 8, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> All I can say is WOW!



i love that game


----------



## chris410 (Jun 8, 2010)

I really like the Dayan cubes, if anyone sells them here please post up because I will be interested in buying this cube.


----------



## WitEden (Jun 10, 2010)

*DaYan-GuHong 3x3 Cube for speed-cubing will pre-order on WitEden*
*http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140*


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 12, 2010)

Just received my sample. Video coming soon.


----------



## MEn (Jun 12, 2010)

The backwards corner cutting sounds like something is gonna jump out of that cube and kill me.


----------



## Nexnaught (Jun 26, 2010)

OMG I **** myself when I saw this cube. When is it coming out?


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 26, 2010)

Nexnaught said:


> OMG I **** myself when I saw this cube. When is it coming out?


It's out.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 26, 2010)

Nexnaught said:


> OMG I **** myself when I saw this cube. When is it coming out?



you're out.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 26, 2010)

i'm kinda really tempted to buy this one....but i just spent some for different cubes...so idk....still either this and a V5 on my to buy list.


----------



## ric d (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a GuHong and i'm not sure how it is out of the box but if it is lubed with lubix, has torpedos, is broken in, and is set to loose tensions it is (in my opinion) better than the Zanchi. I got a 18.99 avg with it in a competition, and i average around 20. Also, it gives you crazy fast H perms- 0.86.


----------



## RTh (Oct 24, 2011)

It's a different cube. I'd rather use my ZhanChi for competition than my GuHong. It's more stable and has less lock-ups. On the other hand the Guhong has proven to be a really fast cube and definitely one of the best choices as a speedcube. You can do the same with both cubes, ultimately it comes down to preference.


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 24, 2011)

Psh, not like this is bumped from a year and 3 months ago.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Psh, not like this is bumped from a year and _*4*_ months ago.


 
Fixed. Ric D, please stop bumping threads like this when there's absolutely no reason to


----------

